# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Отдых в Санкт-Петербурге из Минска

## territoriaotdyha

Компания "Территория отдыха" предлагает ваше внимаю автобусные туры в Питер с входными билетами:

Автобусный [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] программа "Стандарт"

*ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВА программы «СТАНДАРТ»:*Умеренно-насыщенная экскурсионная программа (2 дня), которая позволит вам не только насладиться шедеврами Северной столицы, но и вдоволь прогуляться по Санкт-Петербургу и посетить те объекты, на которые всегда не хватает времени в экскурсионной поездке в свободное время (1 день).Ведение экскурсий опытными лицензированными гидами-профессионалами, знающими и любящими свой город. Наши экскурсоводы умеют влюблять в него гостей. Вас не будут перегружать лишними сухими фактами, а сделают акцент на интересных историях, деталях и даже легендах города.ПРИМЕЧАНИЯ:Экскурсии, отмеченные *, в стоимость ДАННОГО варианта НЕ ВХОДЯТ и оплачиваются дополнительно.Очередность экскурсий в программе ОРИЕНТИРОВОЧНАЯ и может быть изменена.Для вашего удобства РЕКОМЕНДУЕМ БРАТЬ с собой некоторую СУММУ В РОС.РУБЛЯХ на первый день.*Программа "Классика"
**ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВА программы «КЛАССИКА» :*
*** _Продуманная экскурсионная программа по доступной цене, включающая в себя две загородные экскурсии в  великолепные императороские резиденции._
*  *Ведение экскурсий опытными лицензированными гидами-профессионалами*_, знающими и любящими свой город. Наши экскурсоводы умеют  влюблять в него гостей. Вас не будут перегружать лишними сухими фактами, а сделают акцент на интересных  историях, деталях  и даже легендах города._
*ПРИМЕЧАНИЯ:*_Экскурсии, отмеченные *,  в стоимость ДАННОГО варианта НЕ ВХОДЯТ и оплачиваются дополнительно.__Очередность экскурсий в программе ОРИЕНТИРОВОЧНАЯ и может быть изменена.__Для вашего удобства РЕКОМЕНДУЕМ БРАТЬ с собой некоторую СУММУ В РОС.РУБЛЯХ на первый день._
*Уникальное предложение "Тур на поезде в Санкт-Петербург"
*28 июля в Питере будет отмечаться День военно-морского флота. В городе пройдут торжественные и развлекательные мероприятия. Наиболее грандиозные празднования дня военно-морского флота состоятся на Дворцовой площади, на набережных «Английская» и «Лейтенанта Шмидта». А по Неве прошествует парад военных кораблей.

----------

